# Help migrating from XP Pro 32 bit to Windows 7 32 bit......  HOW Please?



## midareff (Nov 10, 2011)

I've installed LR 3.5 on a new puter but really need some help migrating everything else.  I can move (I think) the Raw and Jpg files which live on external drives but the rest of the stuff, catalogue, preferences, etc., I sure need some detailed how to on.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 10, 2011)

midareff, welcome to the forum.
 here is an Adobe Link that shows the locations of all the LR related files in both XP and Win7 as well as other platforms
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/843/cpsid_84313.html


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi midareff, welcome to the forum!

How are you getting on with your migration?  Any questions?

You might also find this post useful: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2009/02/28/how-do-i-move-lightroom-to-a-new-computer/


----------



## midareff (Apr 8, 2012)

*Yup.....*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi midareff, welcome to the forum!
> 
> How are you getting on with your migration? Any questions?
> 
> You might also find this post useful: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2009/02/28/how-do-i-move-lightroom-to-a-new-computer/



Thanks LRQ for the help.  I will have to do this again soon since I want to upgrade my primary box to Win7 from XP.  Have to get this done so I can upgrade to LR4.  Don't look forward to having to reload 2 printers, Eye 1, monitor, backup drives, LR, Vivenza, DxO, the full Outlook 2010 Suite and others.


----------

